# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  The Mauser Project

## Willus

the Mauser Project and a Quick Intro.

Ive been on the forum for a few months now but havent got around to introducing myself so Gday from Palmy.

So this is my first post and first build so Ive got plenty to learn.

I got this Mauser 98 large ring action to the door today for $150 just needs a bit of elbow grease and she'll be as good as new.
I don't know much about Mauser actions so wasn't sure if this was a deal or not, but again learning.



I'm out of action for the most part of this year so there is no rush.
I'm budgeting no more then 800 so looking to do most of the work myself (again learning as I go for shits and gigs but probably stress and fulfilment).

Looking at chambering in maybe .243 for small - mid game (opinions?) and will end up suppressing it.

----------


## gadgetman

Welcome to the forum Willus. I'll be following thus thread.

----------


## veitnamcam

Welcome Willus.

----------


## Dynastar27

welcome 
will be intersted to see the final product  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Welcome to the forum. Cool first post

----------


## nor-west

Ah great minds think alike, I've just dropped one of my VZ33 rifle's in 8x57 and a Tikka .243 barrel with Mitch Maxberry I'll post when the barrel is on.

----------


## Willus

Hey Nor-west keep us posted, very interested.

----------


## 257weatherby

> the Mauser Project and a Quick Intro.
> 
> I’ve been on the forum for a few months now but haven’t got around to introducing myself so G’day from Palmy.
> 
> So this is my first post and first build so I’ve got plenty to learn.
> 
> I got this Mauser 98 large ring action to the door today for $150 just needs a bit of elbow grease and she'll be as good as new.
> I don't know much about Mauser actions so wasn't sure if this was a deal or not, but again learning.
> 
> ...


Hey there, you have a classic medium length action, how about chambering in a matching classic medium length cartridge? Like .257 Roberts or 7x57 Mauser, was going to buy one a while back as a build project myself.

----------


## Willus

I had a look into it but those rounds are expensive (unless someone can show me otherwise) I would be sticking to factory ammo as I don't reload, but maybe 6.5x55. cheers for your input 257weatherby much appreciated.

----------


## mrmax

Yes you can do it in 243 providing the bolt face has not been modified. With out knowing the mfg of the action you looking at the possibility of locking lug set back if high pressure ammunition is used in any great amount. Even the 1909 Argentine actions as nice as they were only had a 15 Rc hardness thereby limiting their life if put to hard use. The great thing about the 98 Mauser design is all of the safety items incorporated, remember Paul Mauser lost one eye because a rifle of his design blew up in his face. Even as heavy and clunky as the design is they are safe with in reasonable standards of usage.

----------


## Willus

Taken some of the machining marks out of the metal, think bead blasting will take the rest of the imperfections out.
will be lapping the lugs soon hopefully.
Replacing both the bolt shroud and trigger, as for the bottom metal i think ill leave it to get blasted.



As for the bolt does any know or have the tools for me to forge the bolt so it will clear some glass?

----------


## ChrisF

Just be careful , how much metal you remove from the outside surface , its my understanding , that the steel is soft , ie low RC scale , and the way they get strength is by the exterior case hardening , basically giving  a soft core and hard as glass exterior , and this hard surface is not very deep/thick .

----------


## Willus

Cheers Chris, yeah this has already popped up and will be testing it before anything further work is done.
BTW Chris big fan of your m40a1 clone my all time favorite History, Accuracy & straight Badass.

as for the bottom metal again does anyone know of maybe a replacement for mine above?

----------


## Brian

You can get new bolt handles and have them welded on.They're a bit longer.

----------


## ChrisF

The main reason , I  mentioned the thin case hardening , is you said you where going to lap the lugs .
Yeap the M40A1 will be nice when its finished , just had its brother out , the C3A1 clone ( Parker Hale M87 ) , uses the same scope , just confimed the 100yd zero at the range .

Later  Chris

----------


## johnino

Good luck with the build. I built a Husqvarna short action 6.5x55 which shoots 0.3MOA now. Great base. Change the action to a cock on opening and fit a timney trigger. I just got a gunsmith to cut off and re-weld my bolt arm so i could fit a nice big Sightron scope. Boyd's make great stocks.

----------


## Scouser

> Welcome to the forum. Cool first post


+1 Welcome aboard mate, good luck with your build........

----------


## Willus

> Good luck with the build. I built a Husqvarna short action 6.5x55 which shoots 0.3MOA now. Great base. Change the action to a cock on opening and fit a timney trigger. I just got a gunsmith to cut off and re-weld my bolt arm so i could fit a nice big Sightron scope. Boyd's make great stocks.


nice was looking into a Boyd's walnut, want to keep it traditional looking but with modern techniques/ products.

On the Trigger i was going to go with a Bold Trigger by Boyd's as i havent heard anything bad about them but thats only on the net, can anyone give me their experiences with them? if you've used one.

----------


## muzza

I have the blocks and jig to forge the bolt handle but  you will be much better to cut that handle off and have a nice new one welded on to suit. Forged handles are always too short...

Also have both Timney and Bold triggers - the Bold is better value dollar wise but both are good once set up correctly. Sometimes you need to muck about a bit to get the things working correctly - I would probably get a gunsmith to do that  if you havent played with trigger swaps before .

----------


## nor-west

Mitch just rung me the .243 is finished, I run a few Bold triggers, I can't fault them. Pics tomorrow of finished rifle.

----------


## nor-west



----------


## Toby

Not a fan of that mag or what ever it is

----------


## nor-west

It,s a Gibbs and works perfect mind your manners young man :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Toby

It doesnt match the rest of the rifle though!

I'll go back to my corner now

----------


## nor-west

I'll get it blued just for you  :ORLY:

----------


## Wildman

@Willus Have a look at these for a cheap barrel and fitting option:1x MAB Rifle barrel blank Stainless or Chrome-moly | Trade Me

----------


## Willus

Cheers Wildman, yeah i've seen those but have sussed myself a barrel and fitting etc just waiting for some things to arrive first, but am struggling to find a hinged floorplate bottom metal

----------


## veitnamcam

RE hardening, while I have done no research on this action and its hardening procedure and parent metal, "case hardening" is generally in the 0.25-1mm range. Cleaning up surfaces should be no problem but if significant metal is removed professional hardening is actually very affordable :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Willus

Nor-West got any photos of the whole rifle?

----------


## nor-west

Yep PM your email addy I'll send them to you.

----------


## Tahr

> It,s a Gibbs and works perfect mind your manners young man


More plastic in it than a Tika’s mag  :Have A Nice Day:  You will be seen sipping Late made from diet water the way are going  :Thumbsup:

----------


## nor-west

No plastic in this rifle Bruce .

----------


## Tahr

> No plastic in this rifle Bruce .


You are going to have to blue it then, eh. I mean, its your image at stake here. Even if you just use a black marker pen.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Willus

Oh how i could go for a shoot right about now, youtube is just not cutting the cake at moment.

----------


## Chop3r

His image is beyond repair

----------


## Willus

Does anyone have or know where to get a bolt shroud like this?

----------


## nor-west

Brownells or EBay

BOLT SHROUD | Brownells

----------


## Willus

> Brownells or EBay
> 
> BOLT SHROUD | Brownells


yeah tried but unable to get for international shipping and tried ship2u but brownells just canceled my order. True ebay may be the way to go.

----------


## Spook

Willus, have you got a piece of pipe to attach that receiver too?...I have this sitting around, given to me years ago when considering building a rifle (been hiding behind the curtain for years just waiting to jump out and bop someone)...I think it is unused, and I think it is .30 cal...716mm overall length.

----------


## Willus

> Willus, have you got a piece of pipe to attach that receiver too?...I have this sitting around, given to me years ago when considering building a rifle (been hiding behind the curtain for years just waiting to jump out and bop someone)...I think it is unused, and I think it is .30 cal...716mm overall length.


pics? pm me them.

----------


## lefty1

> You can get new bolt handles and have them welded on.They're a bit longer.


I would go with the welded mod it makes a much nicer looking job  and you can get it lower as well  ..If you want to get all the best info try and get hold of Roy Dunlaps book   "gunsmithing " its worth what ever you have to pay to get it  . A  of  some the countries libraries might turn one up that you could borrow that where I got my first look

----------


## Willus

Alright haven't posted in awhile, last parts have arrived. 
I put everything together to test the trigger, now does anyone know why every time I cock the rifle the safety goes back to safe automatically, Is this meant to happen?

----------


## Willus

disregard my last

----------


## johnino

What was the cause?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nor-west

Bold triggers are great, commercial bottom metal I take it and where did you get the shroud?

----------


## Willus

> What was the cause?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


was the shroud knocking the safety back.

----------


## Willus

> Bold triggers are great, commercial bottom metal I take it and where did you get the shroud?


got the shroud from Firearm Parts & Accessories | Military Surplus | Numrich Gun Parts 'Numrich' didn't hear great reviews from them but they shipped to NZ unlike others so was like F**k it, also took awhile to find the shroud on there website. shipping cost more then the item itself.

----------


## Willus

dropped everything off at Hardy's yesterday, he came recommended from some of the boys at work, when i dropped it off was very impressed at the work hes done and the shop (like a kid in a candy store). following that i think that i have now blown my $800 budget when all will be done. hahaha

----------


## muzza

Yep - building a project rifle is always far more expensive than buying a factory made one . Dan Hardy does a good job , he built my 338-06 and my 35 Whelan , both on mauser actions

----------


## Brian

Love the new signature line muzza

----------


## nor-west

Its been three weeks how's it going?

----------


## Willus

Alright,

Life's been busy (like many of us) and some changes have gone down range on the project.

I got my hands on a Parker Hale Action a while back and also a B&C stock, why all this.......... Practicality.

No rush to have it together at the moment as i have to focus on other things but i cannot wait to put it to use.

Cheers, 

Willus

----------


## Willus

What are peoples experiences with EGW mounts?

----------


## Toby

> What are peoples experiences with EGW mounts?


Nothing wrong with the 2 I have

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

> What are peoples experiences with EGW mounts?


I like mine.

----------


## Nibblet

The alloy one on my 308 hasn't shifted after about 150 rounds so far, and I often use my scope as a carry handle.

----------


## Toby

> I often use my scope as a carry handle.


I die a little inside each time my mate holds his gun by the scope

----------


## veitnamcam

> I die a little inside each time my mate holds his gun by the scope


that's what its for!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Willus

a month on my stock arrived.... Stoked.. But hmmmmmmm

----------


## ishoot10s

They must've thought you said pink...

----------


## nor-west

Maybe it will fade in the sun............ :ORLY:

----------


## Willus

> They must've thought you said pink...


Haha yeah its actually slightly more darker in real life but yes it has a slight pink in the photo after looking at it for abit

----------


## Willus

> Maybe it will fade in the sun............


Yeah ive emailed them asking whats up as its not what they advertised..............

----------


## Toby

Looks fine to me

----------


## scottrods

where did you buy the stock from?

----------


## Willus

from Bell and Carlson they redirected me to their distributor Rifle Stocks - Bell and Carlson i'd email them because you need to do export paperwork (easy will take maybe 10mins, Jim was easy to deal with and good communication)

----------


## Kamel

This looks like an interesting build.  Have a Churchill Mauser action with a Timney sportsman trigger sitting in the shed doing nothing, I am thinking on doing a 25/308 (25 Souper).

----------


## erniec

Saw the comment about using the scope to carry.
Have done it a lot no problem at all.
You do need a long action or small hands.
The scope should be able to hack it.

----------


## Scouser

Have done it a lot no problem at all.
You do need a long action or small hands

Oooooh heres........... @Gibo

----------


## Gibo

Long action with small hands of wife  :Grin:

----------


## steven

I'm not up on Mausers but I'd not lap the lugs in case its only got a few thou surface hardening?  No4 Enfield's for instance must not be.   I'm looking at a Brazilian 1908 Mauser and a Swede M96 at the moment so I might yet join the club (assuming a Pattern 1914 doesn't count)

----------


## Toby

I hate seeing a rifle held by the scope.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I hate seeing a rifle held by the scope.


Why?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Because I find it unessecery to hold it by the scope. And I dont trust it. It may not move and it shouldn't move but why hold it there. I've never felt a stock un comfortable enough to wanna hold the scope.

----------


## veitnamcam

Try it you might like it!

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Willus

Help! the rear base is level with the reciever, any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## johnino

Would definitely recommend a full length picatinny rail. Looks like some muppet tapped the hole on an angle.

----------


## Willus

i could but am not to keen we will see.

----------


## Grunta

@Willus any update on the build? Keen to see.

----------


## lefty1

Hi forging does not end up with the nicest looking job cut oof and rea weld makes the best of the lot

----------


## Willus

sorry team, as you can tell this tread is dead. due to reality it has been dismantled and need to sell it off.

----------


## Sideshow

:TT TT:

----------


## Chilli_Dog

Damn, I just read from the start and expected to see a finished rifle at the end.

What bits have you got to sell off?

----------


## Willus

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...06/#post559209

----------

